# torque amount for seat 08 Specialized Roubaix Pro



## adamant (Nov 11, 2008)

torque amount for seat 
it seems that when i tightening the seat it still moves. i am scared to overtightened it . it's attached to a carbon fiber seat post. 

Specialized Roubaix Pro


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Its best to use a torque wrench and set it to spec - which on my Roubaix is 55 in-lbs (should be the same for yours). You should also use a carbon paste which will help prevent slippage. 

Clean the post, and inside the seat tube opening, then apply carbon paste to the post, insert and tighten to spec. It won't slip.


----------



## adamant (Nov 11, 2008)

thank you


----------



## DAG on a bike (Jun 19, 2010)

NealH said:


> . You should also use a carbon paste which will help prevent slippage.
> 
> Clean the post, and inside the seat tube opening, then apply carbon paste to the post, insert and tighten to spec. It won't slip.


Not according to the Specialized documentation, which expressly says do NOT use anything.


----------

